# Einphasen - Dreiphaseninverter



## heli100 (29 November 2014)

Hallo;

ich suche einen Inverter (Wandler) mit: 
Einphaseneingansspannung 230V
Dreiphasenausgangsspannung 400V
Leistung 3-4kW

Danke euch für einen Hinweis.
Mfg
Helmut


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke da spontan an einen Trafo 230V/400V und einen Standard 400V FU

Harald


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2014)

So ganz genau habe ich noch nicht verstanden was du suchst. Einen Transfrmator der aus Wechselstrom Drehstrom machen soll oder einen Antriebsregler der mit 230V gespeist wird und einen Drehstrommotor antreiben soll.
Es gäbe da zB. von Siemens den Micromaster 420 Antriebsregler der hat eine Eingangsspannung von 230V und einen Drehstromausgang 3X400V und bis zu 5,5kW Leistung.

peter(R)


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Öhm,
@peter, was hat dieser Micromaster für eine Siemens Nummer, das wäre ja interessant, da der ja dann nicht einfach nur über einen Zwischenkreis verfügt.... .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Wenn es richtig Sinusförmig werden soll vlt so etwas http://www.walter-sohn.de/generatoren.htm


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2014)

@mariob

Artikelnummer    6SE6420-2UC25-5CA1
allgemeine Beschreibung    MICROMASTER 420 OHNE FILTER 3AC200-240V +10/-10% 47-63HZ KONSTANTMOMENT  5,5 KW UEBERLAST  150% FUER 60S QUADRATISCHES MOMENT   5,5 KW 245 X 185 X 195 (H X B X T) SCHUTZART IP20 UMGEBUNGSTEMPERATUR -10+50GRD C OHNE AOP/BOP

Gibts aber auch zB. von Mitsubishi

peter(R)


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> @peter, was hat dieser Micromaster für eine Siemens Nummer, das wäre ja interessant, da der ja dann nicht einfach nur über einen Zwischenkreis verfügt.... .


Peter wird diesen hier (*MICROMASTER 420*) meinen, der hat aber natürlich auch nur 230VAC am Ausgang.

Einen Umrichter der deine Anforderungen erfüllt kenne ich leider nicht. Warum müssen es denn sekundär 400V sein? Wie sehen denn die Leistungsdaten von deinem Motor aus wenn du ihn mit 230VAC (Dreieck) betreibst?

[EDIT]
 Link an Bestellnummer aus Peters Vorpost angepasst. Leider Peter - sieh dir mal die Ausgangsdaten an... 
Ich kenn nur Umrichter die 230VAC-Versorgung haben und 230VAC (dreiphasig) am Ausgang (ist ja auch irgendwie logisch)
[/EDIT]


----------



## peter(R) (30 November 2014)

Daher ja meine EIngangsfrage ob er einen Drehstrommotor damit speisen will. Dann könnte man den Motor ja in Dreieck schalten und mit 230V Drehstrom versorgen.

peter(R)


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
stömmt, der hat 230V am Ausgang, sieht man auch an den Strömen, mich hat das eben gewundert da die 420er ja nun eigentlich 0815 Umrichter sind. Was nicht heißen muß das es soetwas nicht gibt. Das mit den 400V ist scheinbar ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Hallo an alle;

zunächst vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten/Hinweise.
Zur  Präzisierung: ich habe eine kombinierte Hobelmaschine mit 3 3kW  Motoren, die aber nie gleichzeitig laufen. Versorgt wird die Maschine  derzeit mit 400V-Dreiphasenspannung; diese Spannung bekommen die  Motoren, wenn sie im Dreieckbetrieb laufen.
Diese Maschine sollte nun an ein 230V-Einphasennetz angeschlossen werden, der Anschluss beträgt 8kW. Die Frage ist, wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte, ohne an der Maschine Veränderungen vorzunehmen.
Ich brauche also einen Inverter, der mir aus 230V-Einphasenspannung eine 400V-Dreiphasenspannung macht. 

Kann das der Micromaster 420?

Einen  Trafo vorschalten bringt da auch nichts, da habe ich dann  400V-Einphasenausgangsspannung. Es geht immer darum, aus Einphasen mach  Dreiphasen.

Danke euch fürs Weiterdenken, vielleicht kennt jemand eine Lösung.
MfG
Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Ich habe dir ja eine Lössung gepostet mit der es möglich währe.

Ich hoffe dir ist klar, das du deine kombinierte nicht mal eben
in eine Schukosteckdose stecken kannst, bei der Leistung.


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Das ist nicht die Lösung, die ich suche; ich habe ja nur mehr 230V-Einphasen zur Verfügung. Das würde bedeuten, dass ich einen Asynchronmotor damit antreibe (die 3.Phase wird durch einen Kondensator ersetzt), welcher dann einen Dreiphasengenerator antreibt, von dem ich die 400V/3kW bekomme. Die Leistung des ASM müsste deutlich größer sein, da durch diese Steinmetzschaltung ca. 30% an Leistung verloren gehen.

"Ich hoffe dir ist klar, das du deine kombinierte nicht mal eben
in eine Schukosteckdose stecken kannst, bei der Leistung."
Ja das ist schon klar, es gibt schon eigene Einphasenleistungsstecker; die Einspeiseleistung ist mit 8kW reichlich vorhanden.
Danke


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Nunja,
ich unterstelle mal das der Kollege nicht ganz vom Fach ist, es gibt den Ansatz rostigen Nagel. Alternativ die 230 in 400 -> Umrichter -> Maschine oder aber 230 ->Umrichter -> Trafo -> Maschine. Voraussetzung ist das der Umrichter im ersten wie im zweiten Fall auf zwei Phasen mit der Leistung klarkommen muß. Bei den Anforderungen habe ich da aber so meine Bedenken.
Ist die Maschine mit Stern/Dreieckanlauf? Klingt ein wenig danach. Außerdem wird es mit den Laststößen und Umsachalten eh noch mal lustig. Überdimensionieren ist da angesagt, klingt alles ein wenig unwirtschaftlich.

Edit: Oh, ist doch vom Fach... Naja.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Ja, Motoren starten im Stern-Dreieckbetrieb. Welchen Kollegen (nicht vom Fach) meintest du?
Danke


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
@heli100, Dich. Und warum sträubt man sich damm gegen einen Umbau? Es ist der wahrscheinlich sauberste Weg. Zwei Umrichter auf 400, ein wenig überdimensioniert, direkt gegeneinander verriegelt die Einspeisung mit 400. Steuerstrom wäre noch zu klären.
Das ganze mit einem dicken Trafo versorgt und gut. Kein Stern Dreieck mehr nötig, vielleicht sogar einfacher sofern nicht einfache Schalter, damit sind auch Laststöße kein Thema mehr.
Weil Holzbearbeitung Sicherheitsbewertung!?!!!! 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Jetzt mal grundsätzlich warum hast du nur 1 Phase Wechselstrom zur Verfügung,
gibt es das wirklich noch?


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Naja, ganz neu vom Fach bin ich zwar nicht, aber gut.
@mariob: 2 Umrichter, wie soll das gehen?

Die  Maschine umbauen ist ein großer Aufwand. Es sind 3 Motoren vorhanden,  mit entsprechenden Steuerplatinen, Sicherheitsvorrichtungen  (Endschalter) elektronischen Bremsvorrichtungen usw. Deshalb sollte die  Maschine so bleiben können, wie sie ist. Es sind nicht einfach Schalter,  mit denen man die Motoren in Betrieb nimmt.

Nochmal die Eckdaten:
Einspeisung: 230V einphasig
Ausgang: 400V dreiphasig
Leistung: 3-4kW


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Naja, ganz neu vom Fach bin ich zwar nicht, aber gut.
@mariob: 2 Umrichter, wie soll das gehen?

Die  Maschine umbauen ist ein großer Aufwand. Es sind 3 Motoren vorhanden,  mit entsprechenden Steuerplatinen, Sicherheitsvorrichtungen  (Endschalter) elektronischen Bremsvorrichtungen usw. Deshalb sollte die  Maschine so bleiben können, wie sie ist. Es sind nicht einfach Schalter,  mit denen man die Motoren in Betrieb nimmt.

Nochmal die Eckdaten:
Einspeisung: 230V einphasig
Ausgang: 400v dreiphasig
Leistung: 3-4kW


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
da habe ich was falsch verstanden, sorry. Also 3 Motoren, das würde bedeuten 3 Umrichter. Also pro Motor einen. Mechanische Bremsen? Wenn nein auch ein Umrichter kann sehr schön bremsen, das kriegt man da alles schön unter. Lediglich die Sicherheitstechnik ist wahrscheinlich nicht in diese integrierbar.
Ich würde mal für beide Wege den Aufwand rechnen ich denke so groß ist die Differenz nicht wenn man die zuerst diskutierte Variante so auslegt das es problemlos funktioniert. Was mir auch gerade so auffällt, elektronische Bremserei mit Modulen, sowas paßt dem vorgeschalteten Umrichter eventuell gar nicht. Das kann dann bis zur Zerstörung der Endstufe gehen, wenn da mit Phasenanschnitt und solchen Sachen gearbeitet wird.
Bleibt also dann unter Umständen eh der Komplettumbau oder die Version vom rostigen Nagel. Alles nicht so einfach.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

Soll das ne Hobelbank für den Hobbykeller werden wo es nur 1AC 230V gibt?

Also ich kenne keinen Industriellen Umrichter der aus 1AC 230V => 3AC 400V macht, ohne Trafo davor oder dahinter. 

Wenn  die drei Motoren nie gleichzeitigt laufen würde ich ein Umrichter 1AC  230V -> 3AC 230V nehmen und drei neue Motoren mit 230/400V
Und mit entsprechender Datensatzumschaltung mit einem FU den jeweiligen Motor betreiben 
Sicherheitsvorrichtungen (je nach Aufwand) und das Bremsen kann ebefalls der Umrichter übernehmen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Frequenzumrichter kommen bei diese Anwendung nicht in Frage, wenn man die entsprechende
C-Norm DIN-EN 12750 durchliest, ist es sehr schwer, diese ist nicht so einfach zu erfüllen.

Man muss gewährleisten das so ein Hobelkopf, nicht durch Schutzverkleidung und Hallendecke
Fliegt, wenn mal eben ein paar Hz zu viel am Antrieb ankommen. 

Die Mechanische Bremse die Mario anspricht, ist eine Elektronische Gleichstrombremse.

@TE, Finger weg das übersteigt deinen Horizont.


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

Danke Mario (und den anderen) fürs Mitdenken und Grübeln;

die elektronische Bremsvorrichtung ist nichts Weltbewegendes, da wird einfach von der Steuerplatine für eine kurze Zeit eine Gleichspannung auf 2 Phasen der Motoren geschaltet; die Spannungsversorgung wird natürlich durch die Relais unterbrochen.
SG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

magmaa schrieb:


> Soll das ne Hobelbank für den Hobbykeller werden wo es nur 1AC 230V gibt?
> .



Eine Reine Hobelbank kann man ein Glück mit reiner Muskelkraft betreiben. 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobelbank

Was der Themenstarter meint ist eine Hobel und Kehlmaschine oder in der
Umgangssprache Vierseiter genannt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

heli100 schrieb:


> Danke Mario (und den anderen) fürs Mitdenken und Grübeln;
> 
> die elektronische Bremsvorrichtung ist nichts Weltbewegendes, da wird einfach von der Steuerplatine für eine kurze Zeit eine Gleichspannung auf 2 Phasen der Motoren geschaltet; die Spannungsversorgung wird natürlich durch die Relais unterbrochen.
> SG



Noch einmal lass die Finger davon, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, wir bauen solche Maschinen!


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

"Soll das ne Hobelbank für den Hobbykeller werden wo es nur 1AC 230V gibt?"

Ja, genau; 230V-Einphasen auf 230V Dreiphasen und dann Trafo, bzw. Trafo und dann 400V-Einphasen auf 400V-Dreiphasen würde auch passen. Leistungsklasse 3-4kW.
Kennst du so einen Wandler?
Danke


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

@rostiger Nagel: was würdest du tun? Maschine hat einen Wert von ca. 5.000€, d.h. sie sollte schon noch verwendbar sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig Sinusförmig werden soll vlt so etwas http://www.walter-sohn.de/generatoren.htm




Oder 




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal grundsätzlich warum hast du nur 1 Phase Wechselstrom zur Verfügung,
> gibt es das wirklich noch?



Drehstromnetz anlegen, du glaubst garnicht was bei Gleichstrombremsung für
hohe Ströme fließen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2014)

heli100 schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel: was würdest du tun? Maschine hat einen Wert von ca. 5.000€, d.h. sie sollte schon noch verwendbar sein.



tja.... die Frage ist was Dir deine Gesundheit wert ist ?  Wie wäre es hier mit ? LINK


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

Ja z.B. Simens G120 Modular 4kW 1AC 230V -> 3AC 230V => 6SL3210-1PB21-8UL0 + entsprechender CU

Aber wie schon geschrieben Finger weg von Sicherheitsbestimmungen


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
deswegen mein Hinweis auf die Sicherheitsbewertung. Also wenn Hobbykeller und in D (ich ging von Ausland aus), dann sieh zu das Du die paar Meter Draht mit den drei Phasen bis an die Maschine kriegst. Das ist überschau und bezahlbar. Fertich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## heli100 (30 November 2014)

@Lipperlandstern: möglich, sollte aber die ganz letzte Variante sein, weil ja ein leistungsfähiger Stromanschluss zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
ich nochmal, @Helmut, ich meinte tatsächlich auch mechanische Bremse, man sieht ja mitunter die wildesten Sachen. Und wie gesagt die Umrichtervariante mit Umrichter vor der Maschine scheidet wegen der eventuellen Gleichstrominjektion eh aus, das macht keiner von den Dingern mit. Die Ströme sind da nur ein Problem, die Stromaufnahme ist nicht mit dem Phasenwinkel dem Sinus folgend, damit kann die Regelung der Endstufe nicht umgehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Wenn man einen Fräßmotor mit Gleichstrom bremsen möchte, muß man
ca. den 3 - 5 fachen Nennstrom des Antriebes für 10 - 30 sec rechnen. 

Viel Spaß mit den Umrichtern.


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

Mal so aus Interesse.

Kommt ein Standard-Umrichter überhaupt mit einem Trafo zwischen Endstufe und Motor klar?
  Vertut sich die Umrichter-Elektronik da nicht?.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Mal so aus Interesse.
> 
> Kommt ein Standard-Umrichter überhaupt mit einem Trafo zwischen Endstufe und Motor klar?
> Vertut sich die Umrichter-Elektronik da nicht?.



Ja das geht, haben wir bei Hochfrequnzmotore angewandt, da gab es oft
300Hz Motoren mit 165V Nennspannung, diese wurden mit rotierenden 
Frequenzumformer betrieben. Wollte man einen FU nutzen waren Trafos
erforderlich, da sonnst die Motoren das nicht überlebt hätten.


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

Aha, hätte nicht gedacht dass das so einfach geht...


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> mit rotierenden
> Frequenzumformer betrieben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Aha, hätte nicht gedacht dass das so einfach geht...




http://www.eme-generatoren.de/produkte/frequenzumformer.php


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

Oha, da war ich mit meiner Vorstellung weit weg, dachte zuerst du hättest dich vertippt.

Wieder wss gelernt.


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

> Wollte man einen FU nutzen waren Trafos
> erforderlich, da sonnst die Motoren das nicht überlebt hätten.



Mal so aus Interesse warum hätten die Motren ohne Trafo nicht überlebt?


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
weil die anliegende Spannung am Motor schon die volle Zwischenkreisspannung erreicht, es gibt da aber z.B. Motoren deren Isolation dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

Bei 300Hz Motoren mit 165V Nennspannung ?


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
Ja. Du solltest Dich mal mit dem Funktionsprinzip eines Umrichters auseinandersetzen. Da gibt es noch ganz andere Schweinereien die eine Isolation schrotten können. Belies Dich mal ein wenig über Digitalverstärkertechnik, ein Umrichter ist im Prinzip nichts anderes, ihm fehlt lediglich der Intergrator (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) im Ausgang. Und das ist dann auch das Problem. Als weiteres Stichwort Sinusfilter.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

Glaub mir ich kenn das Funktionsprinzip eines Umrichters und weiß das die Wicklung den Spannungsanstieg beim schalten der IGBT`s nicht sonderlich mag aber das war auch nicht die frage
bzw. hab ich mir sie gerde selbst beantwortet 
Danke!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Mario hat recht, selbst wenn du die Effektiv-Ausgangsspannung am Umrichter auf 165V parametrierst,
kommt aber als Spitzenspannung mehr an, das macht die Isolation der Motore nicht mit.

Grundsätzlich soll man bei alten Antrieben vorsichtig sein, da ist der schnelle Strom-Spannungsanstieg
tötlich, da sollte ein Sinusfilter eingebaut werden.


----------



## mariob (30 November 2014)

Hi,
kein Hit, gerne. Ziel erreicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## magmaa (30 November 2014)

Trafo war quasi ein verkapter Sinusfilter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2014)

Neh der Sinusfilter glättet den Sinus, aber die hohen Ausgangsspirtzen bleiben.


----------

